# JD x324 starter problem



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi folks. I'm looking for some advice on what to check for my problem.

I have a 2007 x324 that I bought about a month ago with 430 hours on it. It has been working great and starting fine until this evening.

It seems that my starter is not working. When I turn the key I can hear the relay click so I know that power is getting to it. I tried to start it with a jump too - same results. The starter is not even making any effort to turn. 

What should I look for first? Would this be indicative of a bad solenoid or something else?

Thanks!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Is the PTO switch off and the tractor in neutral?


----------



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, the PTO is off. There are three safety switches - one on the brake, one in the seat and one on the PTO. I notice that if any one of them is engaged I don't hear the click. So I don't think it is any of the safety switches. 

I won't get back to my tractor until Thursday. I will check the wires and connections and try jumping the solenoid to see if that turns it over.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

When you said you tried jumping it, was that jumping it to the battery, or to the starter?

I'd agree to check the relay/solenoid first, put the jumper cable (or just a test light) on the starter side of the solenoid. If the starter still doesn't work you could try jumping it right at the starter, but unless you have a bad connection or cable between the solenoid and the starter, chances are good the problem is on the starter.


----------



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate your advice. I went out last night to try to fix the tractor and it started right up. Either the solenoid was stuck or there is a loose connection somewhere. I'll have to keep my eye on it I think.


----------



## 1979nelsonjames (30 d ago)

herdsman said:


> When you said you tried jumping it, was that jumping it to the battery, or to the starter? I'd agree to check the relay/solenoid first, put the jumper cable (or just a test light) on the starter side of the solenoid. If the starter still doesn't work you could try jumping it right at the starter, but unless you have a bad connection or cable between the solenoid and the starter, chances are good the problem is on the starter.


 How has it been working since? I just started having issues with mine as well. I have never tried jumping directly to solenoid or to the starter…curious how to try those troubleshooting methods. thank you


----------



## 1979nelsonjames (30 d ago)

Disregard my previous question, discovered my issue was purple wire under the starter came off. Reconnected and works fine


----------

